# Sony announces the PlayStation Classic



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

Just seen this news, how cool!

Can’t wait to find out the specs!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2018)

That price tag though. Sony, costing 20$ more than your competitors is not how you market.
Edit: Oof


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 19, 2018)

No dual-analog? No Ape Escape? No buy!


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That price tag though. Sony, costing 20$ more than your competitors is not how you market.



Very true but they will argue that it’s CD based emulation... the games are worth the extra money.... people will pay whatever...


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 19, 2018)

I wonder what games it'll have
My guess is at
- MGS
- RE & RE2
- Silent Hill
- FF7
I doubt they put Grandia on it




Lilith Valentine said:


> That price tag though. Sony, costing 20$ more than your competitors is not how you market.


you mean the competition that is selling *older *hardware for just 20$ cheaper?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> No dual-analog? No Ape Escape? No buy!



Yeah I thought that, the lack of analog is a MASSIVE oversight, or a marketing ploy to bring out another set of DS controllers for more of your hard earned...


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That price tag though. Sony, costing 20$ more than your competitors is not how you market.


OTOH we haven't gotten to N64 Classic yet, who knows if they'll price that at $100 also because of the more demanding hardware requirements for emulation.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 19, 2018)

Quit being a copy cat sony... unless is xbox and in that case, BRING US CLASSIC GAME SUPPORT ON PS4


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

Wonder what new features it may hold??

I immediately hoped for netplay on tekken 3 lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Quit being a copy cat sony...



Its the most sincerest form of flattery... and the most blatant duplicate cash grab.


----------



## phonz (Sep 19, 2018)

$130CAD and no AC Adapter?
M'er no thanks.
Looks pretty though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Includes wild arms = worth it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2018)

XrosBlader821 said:


> you mean the competition that is selling *older *hardware for just 20$ cheaper?





Xzi said:


> OTOH we haven't gotten to N64 Classic yet, who knows if they'll price that at $100 also because of the more demanding hardware requirements for emulation.


I actually just sat down and was about to edit my post because I realize my comment wasn't very clear and also had a lot of jaded ideas behind it. It's more costly for me because I know of cheaper alternatives like the Rpi3B+ and or SNES classic with a USB adapter. These are options that I am aware of because of my years in the hacking field. Thus seeing something like this my brain went into, "But I know cheaper options" because I do. Then I realized while I was making my ramen that obviously that's not how everyone else works and I should edit my post with a clarification before anyone replied.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 19, 2018)

So can you even use your old memory cards on this to continue your save data from 1995?


----------



## Beerus (Sep 19, 2018)

ahhh copying ninty eh first 6.0 and now this smh good thing i still have my psone


----------



## chrisisx (Sep 19, 2018)

hackchi3 incoming


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

chrisisx said:


> hackchi3 incoming



Hopefully lol. Depends on the specs really.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 19, 2018)

Very original move, Sony!

No really, nobody could’ve come up with this
 

Like, nobody...
 

I guess you could’ve added a screen to it...
 

Again, nobody has never ever done this before.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

@Trash_Bandatcoot its a trend people are buying into, why not jump on this bandwagon while there is money to be made and gain their market share.

Sometimes it’s a show of force, and a statement that another company will not dominate 100% of that niche.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 19, 2018)

Scalpers: YES!


----------



## emigre (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm there. This is my childhood motherfuckers!


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow, even the stock image of "disembodied hand holding small system" is just a Nintendo knockoff. Way to be original, Sony.

And yet everyone is cheering them on. The PlayStation love circlejerk continues...


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 19, 2018)

Hopefully it'll come with some Linux.


----------



## chrisisx (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Hopefully lol. Depends on the specs really.


it might even emulate PS2 roms same as SNES mini where it can emulate PSP games.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm only buying this to display my undying hatred of Nintendo. #Sony4Ever


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> And yet everyone is cheering them on. The PlayStation love circlejerk continues...


You're a sad sad party pooper. Come, get some candy and change that grumpy face.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

chrisisx said:


> it might even emulate PS2 roms same as SNES mini where it can emulate PSP games.



I severely doubt that.

PS2 is massively more demanding.


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sony does what Nintendid

Nothing new actually...


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You're a sad sad party pooper. Come, get some candy and change that grumpy face.


It's just kind of interesting seeing the support for Sony's emulation box, while people crap on Nintendo for "selling 25 year old ROMs in a box for $80"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> It's just kind of interesting seeing the support for Sony's emulation box, while people crap on Nintendo for "selling 25 year old ROMs in a box for $80"


Who?

PS: people showing support for this and NES/SNES classic are the same, people wooing them are also the same. It's not about fanboy bandwagons or circlejerking.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Who?
> 
> PS: people showing support for this and NES/SNES classic are the same, people wooing them are also the same. It's not about fanboy bandwagons or circlejerking.


I dunno, just seems like common consensus is different for this and Nintendo's similar machines. Like a double standard sort of thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

I get that this is a shameless cash grab, but I can't help but love it. It's my nostalgia speaking to me.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 19, 2018)

Why not just come out with a re-imagine of the real deal, so people can play their old games on it?

Also, I wonder if they plan to do a PlayStation 2 Classic.


----------



## Gamer4Lyfe (Sep 19, 2018)

MGS and Castlevania SOTN better be on this!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I wonder if they plan to do a PlayStation 2 Classic.


I would nut if they announced that.


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 19, 2018)

Wild guess?  This is actually a move to repurpose all their [otherwise] useless Vita hardware.  Certainly big enough to holds a PSTV's innards plus a memory card.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 19, 2018)

As long as it got Mega Man 8


----------



## tubebar (Sep 19, 2018)

That's really cool, I just hope it's hackable like the NES and SNES are


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 19, 2018)

I wish they waited next year for the 25th anniversary and had 25 games. I'm not really sure I'd get this unless it gets hakchi'd.


----------



## Frexxos (Sep 19, 2018)

And now please make a ps2 mini.

This would be awesome.


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 19, 2018)

stupid its not the analog controller


----------



## JamiePashley (Sep 19, 2018)

There are so many games i want this to have! Crash Team Racing is a must!
Hopefully somebody will release a hakchi equivalent once released


----------



## Sno0t (Sep 19, 2018)

I am not excited tbh.
No analogue, 
No vibration (at least not mentioned in the vid)
No AC Adapter
Laggy games (as previewed in the vid)
No (proper?) upscaling/shader options to make it look somewhat better

I mean come on...print a 3D case, and use a PI and you're off with this WAY better...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 19, 2018)

been expecting this for ages now


----------



## RivenMain (Sep 19, 2018)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wonder what games it'll have
> My guess is at
> - MGS
> - RE & RE2
> ...


Grandia was so good! I'm probably not going to buy the thing, but I wish more people could experience the series. Maybe they'll put tomba in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

Sno0t said:


> Laggy games (as previewed in the vid)


This is exactly how they played on an original PS1. Sony never promised to improve performance or anything.


----------



## Axido (Sep 19, 2018)

I'd certainly get more for my money if I 3D printed a PS1 case for my PSTV... Hey, I guess I'll do that now. Depending on that thing's dimensions I might not even have to take the PSTV apart.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Very original move, Sony!
> 
> No really, nobody could’ve come up with this



Yeah, all those copy cats. Everyone should be happy with the original.



It didn't come with a mains adapter either.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 19, 2018)

Er... How do I put this...
I mean, I still have my PSX CDs, my red PSX MC, and my functional PSOne, PS2, PS3 and PSVita...
Do I need this? No
Do I want it? Maybe, looks cool to have


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

They stole it and even upped the price by 20 - 30 euro


----------



## Tri-Z (Sep 19, 2018)

Still like my mini better
Even came with 2 games
Paper discs but still, I got options
Jap golf game
And not sure where my other is. Funny they make such a detailed awesome toy and even make realistic game discs but use some crap ol games no one has ever heard of or played
It’s a pain to transform it. Did it once and now it just stays a ps1

Also on note of topic they already had the psone mini. With the tv screen lid that folded on top. So only dif with this is digital games and updated tv connections and hopefully picture quality.
I have a vita and pstv and I think I’d much rather those overall which can do the same, and more. Who knows though. Once out and hacked then maybe vita and psp games will end up being playable. But how can I support Nintendo’s minis of my childhood systems and not include psone which has incredible games. If only they were all remade with today’s graphics and picture quality


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 19, 2018)

Who gives a fuck who is copying who, the mini NeoGeo looks absolutely terrible and cheap, I’ll stick with my AES thanks, already have both of the Nintendo offerings so this will sit nicely next to them... where the hell is Sega with a decent Megadrive Classic?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Meh... so many fanboys.
They stole nothing, they just rode upon the fad.
Retro consoles existed since always, AtGames was making cute Genesis-like consoles under licence since way before the Nintendo classic.
So in any case everybody copied AtGames/Sega... wait, there were things like that even before, like the RetroN consoles.

We all know it's just companies appealing to nostalgia making cute pseudo-collectibles riding the current fad.
And some may like it, some may not...
But stating someone stole this unoriginal idea from someone else, when it existed way before... it is kind of... nonsense.


----------



## duwen (Sep 19, 2018)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I wonder what games it'll have
> My guess is at
> - MGS
> - RE & RE2
> ...



I seriously doubt that it will contain any mature rated titles.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 19, 2018)

hooray, another inferior emulator


----------



## Kafkaus00 (Sep 19, 2018)

Even if it’s only a cash grab (that price tag is a bit high since I still have my psone and games). But depending on the games I may get it.

It’s really an accessory, it’s nothing new, nothing really important but it’s nice to have for people who never played the original ps1 or people like me who just want to have it for the collection, if they could had some online features for certains games (don’t know if that’s possible) it could actually be really nice !


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

i dont mind if they stole the idea ....
i love the ps1 and i ll buy it.
hope they learnt of those mistakes nintendo made and put a nice amount of devices in store...


----------



## LuigiXL (Sep 19, 2018)

NES/SNES just blew up (rightly so) because Nintendo had notoriously ignored their retro appeal until then. Can’t blame Sony for having a go (at Christmas no less!) and this type of thing has been around forever.. I’ve still got this from what must be 2000ish?


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> They stole it and even upped the price by 20 - 30 euro



You stole that post.

AFAICT nobody else has made a PlayStation Classic, so I'm not sure how they could have stolen it.


----------



## rennyboggins (Sep 19, 2018)

I rather buy and play PS1 games on my ps4 but I guess this can make as a nice keepsake for nostalgia


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't mind companies being inspired by good ideas that other companies have (Jezus Chris..."stealing"..."being unoriginal"...the console war of the nineties is long over. How about not being sour over it?).

However, I do mind that they take the weak parts of these earlier designs as well. Wired controllers weren't fun but a necessity. Okay, the thing has HDMI and USB connection (erm...the latter is for the power, I assume?  ), but please: is it that much effort to put in wireless connections? 

Also...announce or don't announce, sony boy. Not this "we'll let you know the rest of the line-up later" bullshit. I'm already sick and tired of the upcoming tidal wave of comments on what games should or shouldn't make the list.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

To be honest, and out of nostalgia, I hope it includes:

Wild Arms (confirmed?)
Final Fantasy VII (confirmed?)
Ridge Racer 4 (confirmed?)
Soul Blade
Alundra
Medievil
Breath of Fire III
Twisted Metal 2
Chrono Cross
Xenogears
Deception 3: Dark delusion
Etc.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 19, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> No dual-analog? No Ape Escape? No buy!


That was a pretty good game, Dual Shock required LOL, how stupid a 100€ that is way worse than made in China ripp-off consoles which have way more power and doesnt bring analog sticks, I hated those controllers back when I had my PS1, after having dualshock I never looked back to the first controller without sticks...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

i can't imagine playing ridge racer without analog sticks.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 19, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> i can't imagine playing ridge racer without analog sticks.


What? I can't imagine playing PS1 RR WITH analogue sticks...
Regarding analogue though, what's the chances we get a 'We've listened to our fans, they're coming next year for only $30 per controller!' 
Good pricepoint, some good games already mentioned (Jumping Flash will always get another play off me!) - I'm sold!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

LuigiXL said:


> NES/SNES just blew up (rightly so) because Nintendo had notoriously ignored their retro appeal until then. Can’t blame Sony for having a go (at Christmas no less!) and this type of thing has been around forever.. I’ve still got this from what must be 2000ish?


i had a friend that has one of those, iirc it had streets of rage and ghouls & ghosts on it
i heard somewhere a long time ago that they have a physical cartridge port interface on the inside and you could hook up real carts to it and play

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mightymuffy said:


> What? I can't imagine playing PS1 RR WITH analogue sticks...
> Regarding analogue though, what's the chances we get a 'We've listened to our fans, they're coming next year for only $30 per controller!'
> Good pricepoint, some good games already mentioned (Jumping Flash will always get another play off me!) - I'm sold!


would be neat if there's a physical port to support the original controllers, like to be able to use third party stuff and/or dualshock

also as someone that's never played the original, and only really played newer racing games, analog sticks have kind of become a necessity


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 19, 2018)

Hm.
Idk if I should buy.
I'm tempted tho.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> What? I can't imagine playing PS1 RR WITH analogue sticks...
> Regarding analogue though, what's the chances we get a 'We've listened to our fans, they're coming next year for only $30 per controller!'
> Good pricepoint, some good games already mentioned (Jumping Flash will always get another play off me!) - I'm sold!


Did the first PS1 RR even support the analogue sticks?
That said, the lack of analogue makes some games a PITA.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Did the first PS1 RR even support the analogue sticks?
> That said, the lack of analogue makes some games a PITA.


No, hence my point, although I've just read it's actually RR Type 4 that's the announced game, not the first.... sorry LiveLatios! (and I can't remember if that supported analogue or not)


LiveLatios said:


> would be neat if there's a physical port to support the original controllers, like to be able to use third party stuff and/or dualshock
> 
> also as someone that's never played the original, and only really played newer racing games, analog sticks have kind of become a necessity


Yeah, 2 good points there! Judging by the pics it looks like some adaptor would have to be required to plug in the original controllers though, so I'm not sure it'll happen.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 19, 2018)

2018 - The year of the "Mini-Console" Remakes 

// Wait till 2047 ... there will be "Switch-Mini" ??


NEC should create a PC98-Mini ... would totally buy that


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Shrike said:


> 2018 - The year of the "Mini-Console" Remakes
> 
> // Wait till 2047 ... there will be "Switch-Mini" ??


Switch keychain edition. Very comfortable /s.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh, right. The analog-stick free controller with the terrible L2/R2 buttons. We all remind this console this way and not with the analog-sticks, right? Right?  Since the controllers seem to try to replicate the very original ones it not even has rumble, I assume. The first controllers hadn't. As all of this wasn't worse enough there is no way that this controller ports are compatible with the original contollers.

I wonder how much percent smaller this is compared to the PS One (the small version of the PS1). 

I really love the PS1, but I think most people remind the PS1 with the DualShock controllers, not with the very first iteration. Not to mention that they had transparent controllers with many colours for the PS1 back then.

No Sony. I love the PS1, but the whole nostalgica thing only works if you really enable the true a close enough experince from back then and for many many people they remind a version with analog-sticks.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> No, hence my point, although I've just read it's actually RR Type 4 that's the announced game, not the first.... sorry LiveLatios! (and I can't remember if that supported analogue or not)



I thought that only supported the JogCon, although Sony could remap it.

I can't figure out whether it's using the original controller plug or not... It might not support the extra power for rumble in any case.

I'm not sure if I will buy this, but I've not been interested in any of the nintendo ones. But this is PlayStation and that is better than all the Nintendo ones so far.

I wonder if they're just shipping an emulator, or whether they've shrunk the SOC.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 19, 2018)

i don't like how small these consoles are. I wish they are their original size.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

Cool,can't wait for people to mod it to run iso backups.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 19, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Scalpers: YES!


Because of them i cant get any snes or es classic here where i live, and they are way expensive...beyond logical or normal price. Whats worst is that people buy them.


----------



## Issac (Sep 19, 2018)

Depending on what games are included, I'd be very interested in one.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 19, 2018)

Issac said:


> Depending on what games are included, I'd be very interested in one.


If its hackable (and i presume it will be) you can have whatever game you want xD


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

MGS and GT1/2 need to be on this.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> MGS and GT1/2 need to be on this.


what about crash bandicoot collection??


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> GT1/2 need to be on this.


GT1/2 most definitely support analog input, and seeing as how this doesn't come with it, i doubt it'll be included


----------



## rennyboggins (Sep 19, 2018)

you guys seem to forget the old saying goes '' immitation is the most sincerest form of flattery''.  . that said if this was moddable ..maybe I would get it


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> GT1/2 most definitely support analog input, and seeing as how this doesn't come with it, i doubt it'll be included



I foresee a £69.99 set of 2 analog DualShock controllers....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I foresee a £69.99 set of 2 analog DualShock controllers....


or maybe dual analog :^) 
yes there was an analog controller before dualshock, it just didn't have rumble


----------



## leon315 (Sep 19, 2018)

Both my ps3, vita, pc is able to play ps1 games, it's really pity this shitty bundle doesn't even include an analog dualshock.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> or maybe dual analog :^)
> yes there was an analog controller before dualshock, it just didn't have rumble



Hehe I know, I was jesting about Sony’s flagrant disregard.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Sep 19, 2018)

Lookin' smooth.


----------



## xile6 (Sep 19, 2018)

Semi cool. But seems a bit high price. 
Ill pass on it. I still have psone games lol. And with raspberry pi all around i dont really see point. There not remaster.
Same as the nes mini and snes.

But thats just me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Very original move, Sony!
> 
> No really, nobody could’ve come up with this
> View attachment 143750
> ...


And?
If you can join them, beat them. Besides plug-n-play consoles have existed since the returning of Jesus so you don't really have a point there.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 19, 2018)

Annnnnd I bet within a week, modders have figured out how to hack it to add external storage, more PS1 titles, and to play N64 games. Looking forward to it.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I foresee a £69.99 set of 2 analog DualShock controllers....



That would be cheap.....

I forsee dualshock 3/4 compatibility.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2018)

I would consider it, but most PS1 games are more or less emulat-able on a Pi... So i have no need. Looks really cool though. I love all the mini consoles.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

smf said:


> That would be cheap.....
> 
> I forsee dualshock 3/4 compatibility.


Sounds very SONY.
I am annoyed they still block the synchronization of anything but Dualshocks 4 controllers on their Android TVs.
Very scammy.


----------



## migles (Sep 19, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> No dual-analog? No Ape Escape? No buy!


wow i was just about to praising how ps did it right by making usb controllers so we can use them in everything and increase its value, but didnt noticed the lack of analog sticks :c

they say "pre loaded games", did nintendo also used "pre loaded" or this might be an hint we can load more games? maybe buy them in the ps4 store or something?


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 19, 2018)

90 USD with no dual shock? You gotta be kidding me! Kudos to Sony for trying but man, this is the wrong way to start. Hopefully they will add the ability to download more games and dual shock support later on.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Yeah I thought that, the lack of analog is a MASSIVE oversight, or a marketing ploy to bring out another set of DS controllers for more of your hard earned...


I would honestly be shocked if DualShock controllers weren't available day one. Either Sony sees an opportunity there, or it's a strategy to keep the price point down. I mean it already costs $100, which honestly when you consider the beefier hardware needed for PSX emulation, licensing costs, and emulator R&D, it's pretty fair. Not to mention that Playstation games are pretty expensive right now, so by the time you get a used system and a couple good games for it, you've already spent well over that. Hell, there are single games that cost more than this entire set!


chrisisx said:


> hackchi3 incoming


Knowing Sony's track record, I doubt it will be that easy this time around. Also they can correct me if I'm wrong, but the usual suspects probably won't be interested in cracking this thing because it's not Nintendo.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 19, 2018)

Why are you people complaining about a lack of wireless dualshock controllers or whatever 2000's improvment from the original design ? This is a reissue of a 1995 original PlayStation, they HAVE to make it look like a 1995 PlayStation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

lincruste said:


> Why are you people complaining about a lack of wireless dualshock controllers or whatever 2000's improvment from the original design ? This is a reissue of a 1995 original PlayStation, they HAVE to make it look like a 1995 PlayStation.


Where is my Parallel I/O port?????


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 19, 2018)

lincruste said:


> Why are you people complaining about a lack of wireless dualshock controllers or whatever 2000's improvment from the original design ? This is a reissue of a 1995 original PlayStation, they HAVE to make it look like a 1995 PlayStation.



not wireless, just the fact you cant play analog requiring games on it is an oversight.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I would honestly be shocked if DualShock controllers weren't available day one. Either Sony sees an opportunity there, or it's a strategy to keep the price point down. I mean it already costs $100, which honestly when you consider the beefier hardware needed for PSX emulation, licensing costs, and emulator R&D, it's pretty fair.



dualshock would be more expensive and they'd need to pay a license for it.

It's probably an emulator, although it could be a PS1 on a chip. Nintendo aren't really a hardware company, they seem to buy all their designs in. Sony is a hardware company, so they could easily make it. If it's an emulator then it will be interesting to see how good it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2018)

>Implying that SEGA wasn't releasing "classic" versions of their consoles for ages, long before Nintendo even got the idea. Same with Atari, and a myriad of other manufacturers

Only at GBATemp. Nintendo comes up with *all* of the ideas.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 19, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> >Implying that SEGA wasn't releasing "classic" versions of their consoles for ages, long before Nintendo even got the idea. Same with Atari, actually, and a myriad of other manufacturers
> 
> Only at GBATemp. Nintendo comes up with *all* of the ideas.


Yeah, thank you! This needed to be said.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2018)

You guys know that most of the games they will probably include don't require dual shock support right?


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

Does it emulate the ridiculous load times?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

I hope they include Tales of Destiny. And Alundra. Doubt that happens.
Hmmm... Actually I might buy this thing, though it makes no sense.
But it's cute.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hanafuda said:


> Does it emulate the ridiculous load times?


I hope it also emulates the ridiculously loud CD seeking sound.
Hey, it almost sound like the Commodore 1541!


Spoiler




(yes that is a real piece of software to make music with your 1541, literally)


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> You guys know that most of the games they will probably include don't require dual shock support right?




I heard the R&D on emulating the peeling rubber on the sticks was costing too much so they decided to abandon it.

I'll just keep on truckin with the real thing + RGB cable and Framemeister.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BORTZ said:


> You guys know that most of the games they will probably include don't require dual shock support right?



The out-of-the-box config isn't important. I think the bigger concern for scum like us is whether it will support a Dualshock after you hack it and put CTR on it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> I heard the R&D on emulating the peeling rubber on the sticks was costing too much so they decided to abandon it.
> 
> I'll just keep on truckin with the real thing + RGB cable and Framemeister.


Do yours still read CDs?
Mine got so wasted.
It was a PITA to make it read CDs, turning it on its side or flipping it completely (and it was already like that back in ~2001)
The three metal balls with springs that hold the CD in the drive fell apart in the end.
It really a got some 6+ years of relentless beating, most overused console I've ever had, I think between me and my brother the console was probably never off.
In the other hands my brothers were too little to use the consoles I had before.

The thing is, mine is very dead for sure.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> You guys know that most of the games they will probably include don't require dual shock support right?


Most? I'd assume ALL of them..


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Most? I'd assume ALL of them..


WELL YEAH, you know what i mean


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Very original move, Sony!
> 
> No really, nobody could’ve come up with this
> View attachment 143750
> ...


Couldn't think of a sarcastic comment but
https://goo.gl/images/57b5Jx


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Do yours still read CDs?
> Mine got so wasted.
> It was a PITA to make it read CDs, turning it on its side or flipping it completely (and it was already like that back in ~2001)
> The three metal balls with springs that hold the CD in the drive fell apart in the end.
> ...




I have two, one of them is an early (J) model with the parallel port on the back. Has one of those non-analog controllers too, just like the "Classic" lol. The other is a (U) model with Dualshocks, with a modchip I installed in 2000-2001, and yeah it's still working great. Loads retail & backups, no problem. TBH I don't use it that much - once in a while I get the urge to play some CTR or Forsaken, but that's about it.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 19, 2018)

The more the merrier?

Honestly, all of the classic machines are too expensive. Super cool, though.

.... I'll probably still get one. ; ;


----------



## Brayton (Sep 19, 2018)

It _*BETTER*_ have Persona 1 & 2!


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 19, 2018)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd itsgoing to get hacked in a hour


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Brayton said:


> It _*BETTER*_ have Persona 1 & 2!


And Wild Arms 1 & 2, yeah I miss the vampire thingy girl
And Suikoden 1 & 2
And Breath Of Fire 3 and 4
And Lunar 1 and 2
And Parasite Eve 1 and 2
And SaGa Frontier 1 and 2
And Star Ocean
And Grandia!
And Valkyrie Profile!
And Vagrant Story!
And Thousand Waifus that forge Arms!
And Legend of Dragoon!
And Brave Fencer Musashi!
But then also Threads of Fate!
and Final Fantasy Tactics!
and Legend of Legaia of course!

and... wait, they said 20 games.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Where is my Parallel I/O port?????


Can you see it on the box ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

lincruste said:


> Can you see it on the box ?


It looks like they have miniaturized it into an HDMI sized connector in the back of the console.
Weird... but well, at least they finally found some use for it.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 19, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Couldn't think of a sarcastic comment but
> https://goo.gl/images/57b5Jx


Oh yeah, I forgot the C64!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)

Looks interesting. I didn't think Sony would go through with something like this, so it is a bit of a surprise, but cool nonetheless. Might be interested in picking one up for hacking or collection purposes.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

smf said:


> You stole that post.
> 
> AFAICT nobody else has made a PlayStation Classic, so I'm not sure how they could have stolen it.


Oh come on, are you kidding me ? So you're telling me the idea, the picture and all by itself isn't stolen and completely original ?? Sony always has done this ! They basically stole the playstation idea itself from Nintendo. They stole triggers on controllers, they stole rumble, they stole memory cards, they stole the playstation network basically from Dreamcast and xbox, jezus I can go on and on about Sony. There isn't much original stuff about them. PlayStation move, PlayStation VR, etc ...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Oh come on, are you kidding me ? So you're telling me the idea, the picture and all by itself isn't stolen and completely original ??


Of course it is stolen, it's stolen from one that stole it from another one that stole it from someone that stole it and...
In the same fashion every car manufacturer is stealing the wheel concept form Ford, that stole it from Mercedes, that stole it from... that stole it from Joe the caveman back in 9999 BC.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 19, 2018)

But why the original ps1 controller and not the one with the dual sticks? Thats pretty stupid


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course it is stolen, it's stolen from one that stole it from another one that stole it from someone that stole it and...
> In the same fashion every car manufacturer is stealing the wheel concept form Ford, that stole it from Mercedes, that stole it from... that stole it from Joe the caveman back in 9999 BC.


well atleast most companies do some original stuff by themselves. There isn't much that Sony did themselves. There isn't a single thing that comes to my mind that they did themselves without stealing it from somewhere. Sega did, so did Atari and Nintendo and even Xbox. But PlayStation ? Not a single thing that comes to mind, there can be but I don't know


----------



## ryguy2010 (Sep 19, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> But why the original ps1 controller and not the one with the dual sticks? Thats pretty stupid



Because a lot of the original games wouldn't work with the first dual shock controllers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> well atleast most companies do some original stuff by themselves. There isn't much that Sony did themselves. There isn't a single thing that comes to my mind that they did themselves without stealing it from somewhere. Sega did, so did Atari and Nintendo and even Xbox. But PlayStation ? Not a single thing that comes to mind, there can be but I don't know


Hmmm... that's very biased.
All of them have come up with some original things, but mostly improved already existing concepts, at least they acknowledge that we are "standing on the shoulders of giants"... Or as car manufacturers would say, "don't reinvent the wheel, improve it".


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmm... that's very biased.
> All of them have come up with some original things, but mostly improved already existing concepts, at least they acknowledge that we are "standing in the shoulders of giants"... Or as car manufacturers would say, "don't reinvent the wheel, improve it".


I know all of the companies I named did but can you name on thing Sony made themselves ? The only thing I know they did and were the first was bring the blu ray to consoles but that's not really doing something new like Sega or Nintendo did and invented something themselves from scratch


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 19, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> Because a lot of the original games wouldn't work with the first dual shock controllers.


I really dont see the issue since they can just use the d-pad like normal. Its obviously sony trying to cut costs.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)

Simp approves

Who gives a shit shut up dumbass https://t.co/mOcKYlJMxW— SimpleFlips (@SimpleFlips) September 19, 2018


----------



## ryguy2010 (Sep 19, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> I really dont see the issue since they can just use the d-pad like normal. Its obviously sony trying to cut costs.



The games don't recognize the controller, that's why they wouldn't work.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> The games don't recognize the controller, that's why they wouldn't work.


older games worked just fine with an analog controller.


----------



## nWo (Sep 19, 2018)

What the hey...   But no analog? C'mon.


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 19, 2018)

ryguy2010 said:


> The games don't recognize the controller, that's why they wouldn't work.


They are rereleasing a classic console, of course they can just easily make them work. Especially if its not even the original one and it uses a completely new controller port.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

Windaga said:


> The more the merrier?
> 
> Honestly, all of the classic machines are too expensive. Super cool, though.
> 
> .... I'll probably still get one. ; ;


Not as expensive as market value. At least with the SNES classic.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course it is stolen, it's stolen from one that stole it from another one that stole it from someone that stole it and...
> In the same fashion every car manufacturer is stealing the wheel concept form Ford, that stole it from Mercedes, that stole it from... that stole it from Joe the caveman back in 9999 BC.


Sorry, I had to answer this: back in -9999 Joe the Caveman was pretty late because Nintendo already had neolithic villages.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I know all of the companies I named did but can you name on thing Sony made themselves ? The only thing I know they did and were the first was bring the blu ray to consoles but that's not really doing something new like Sega or Nintendo did and invented something themselves from scratch


Of course, they created the SPC700 and convinced Nintendo on using it to achieve a new level in music quality for the SNES console generation.

They always pushed console architecture, trying to find weird ways of computing that worked the best for the money, their architectures were quite different (kind of worked for the PS1 and PS2, but not so well for the PS3).

They came up with the earliest and long-standing configuration for a really ergonomic dual-analogue gamepad, the design worked so well that it is still used with slight modifications.

They brought videogames to a whole new public, they effectively opened the market back in the 90s with the aggressive ad campaigns.

They did many other things TBH, but I would only keep thinking and listing them if it is really required.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course, they created the SPC700 and convinced Nintendo on using it to achieve a new level in music quality for the SNES console generation.
> 
> They always pushed console architecture, trying to find weird ways of computing that worked the best for the money, their architectures were quite different (kind of worked for the PS1 and PS2, but not so well for the PS3).
> 
> ...


You really didn't say anything new. I'm talking about analog sticks, triggers, memory cards, internet, motion controllers, camera, chatting through consoles etc. Sony didn't do a single thing of those. Name me one of those things Sony did ? i'm not talking about pushing hardware. I'm talking about genuine bringing something new to gamers and to the market.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I know all of the companies I named did but can you name on thing Sony made themselves ? The only thing I know they did and were the first was bring the blu ray to consoles but that's not really doing something new like Sega or Nintendo did and invented something themselves from scratch



I'm not 100% on this but I can't remember any console having 'push in - click' on the analog sticks as a separate action before the Playstation. I hate it, but that's something.

For a while there during this original Playstation era, Sony's thing was to give you two of whatever Nintendo offered. 
One R and one L shoulder button? psssh ... here's two of each!
One analog stick?? mediocre, try two!
Only one rumble motor??? Well ...


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry, but there’s no way I’m buying if it doesn’t have Bubsy 3D or at least Pepsi Man.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm not 100% on this but I can't remember any console having 'push in - click' on the analog sticks as a separate action before the Playstation. I hate it, but that's something.
> 
> For a while there during this original Playstation era, Sony's thing was to give you two of whatever Nintendo offered.
> One R and one L shoulder button? psssh ... here's two of each!
> ...


Yeah but still not a thing they made themselves. I'm not talking about expanding on older stuff but bringing something entirely new to the market themselves. They NEVER did, they always took from somebody else and perfected that in their own way. But it's a lot easier to perfect something that already exists than to come up with something new entirely by yourself


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You really didn't say anything new. I'm talking about analog sticks, triggers, memory cards, internet, motion controllers, camera, chatting through consoles etc. Sony didn't do a single thing of those. Name me one of those things Sony did ? i'm not talking about pushing hardware. I'm talking about genuine bringing something new to gamers and to the market.


What do you mean? Dual analogs, with one analogue for camera control, really brought something relevant to gamers, something that wasn't in the market.
And if you think that is just "pushing hardware" (I do not), then you could say the same from Nintendo "they only pushed what Atari first made further and further" (not really).


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> What do you mean? Dual analogs, with one analogue for camera control, really brought something relevant to gamers, something that wasn't in the market.
> And if you think that is just "pushing hardware" (I do not), then you could say the same from Nintendo "they only pushed what Atari first made further and further" (not really).


I'm asking give me something entirely new instead of perfecting already older stuff. They always perfected older stuff and never brought something new. Dual analog sticks was perfected from the analog stick they didn't invented.
 Perfected rumble from rumble they didn't invent, memory cards also a thing from Sega, PlayStation move being a perfected wii motion controller etc


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I'm asking give me something entirely new instead of perfecting already older stuff. They always perfected older stuff and never brought something new


I already gave you, but you are ignoring it.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I already gave you, but you are ignoring it.


no you didn't. Camera control was already a thing. Still a perfected thing but not something new. N64 actually did camera control also a lot of times with the analog stick while moving with the DPAD so how is that new ?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> no you didn't. Camera control was already a thing. Still a perfected thing but not something new. N64 actually did camera control also a lot of times with the analog stick while moving with the DPAD so how is that new ?


Dual analog movement. You're being petty.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> no you didn't


I reply again, the concept of dual analogues with one analogue for camera control.
They introduced that concept, the same way Nintendo introduced the concept of miniaturized analog stick for movement before.
The same way PC/Amiga introduced the concept of non-miniaturized analogue stick for gaming (specially flight simulation) before.
The same way the Wright brothers introduced the concept of the analogue flight stick for flight before.
The same way... wait, you are not seeing it.

The concept of dual analogues with one analogue for camera control is a whole new concept introduced by them. Yeah, I know they are not the Wright brothers, but you have to realize they weren't even thinking of using it for camera control.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I reply again, the concept of dual analogues with one analogue for camera control.
> They introduced that concept, the same way Nintendo introduced the concept of miniaturized analog stick for movement before.
> The same way PC/Amiga introduced the concept of non-miniaturized analogue stick for gaming (specially flight simulation) before.
> The same way the Wright brothers introduced the concept of the analogue flight stick for flight before.
> ...


Analog sticks were already a thing, they just made it popular. Why is it so hard to get that question ? Again bring me something fucking entirely NEW, something that didn't exist prior on a console like being rumble, triggers, memory cards, a home menu and so forth instead of bringing half assed answer like dual analog sticks or dual rumble and stuff like that. Something new please. N64 was launched prior to the dualshock as an example. N64 analog stick was launched 1996 while the dualshock was launched 1997. So def not NEW


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Analog sticks were already a thing, they just made it popular. Why is it so hard to get that question ? Again bring me something fucking entirely NEW, something that didn't exist prior on a console like being rumble, triggers, memory cards, a home menu and so forth instead of bringing half assed answer like dual analog sticks or dual rumble and stuff like that. Something new please


No, you are not getting it.
Finding out new ways to use things, investing into it and making it popular is something new.
And it is the same every company, every video game brand that has some originality has done.

We stand on the shoulders of giants. We don't reinvent the wheel.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> No, you are not getting it.
> Finding out new ways to use things, investing into it and making it popular is something new.
> And it is the same every company, every video game brand that has some originality has done.
> 
> We stand on the shoulders of giants. We don't reinvent the wheel.


I told you already. Something fucking new that didn't exist without perfecting something old. Is that question so hard to get ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I told you already. Something fucking new that didn't exist without perfecting something old. Is that question so hard to get ?


Dual analogue for camera control, is that answer hard to get?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Dual analogue for camera control, is that answer hard to get?


not new. Camera movement with an analog stick was already done with the N64 while moving with the Dpad. Movement was already done with an analog stick and so was camera control. They just implemented it at the same time but not something new in my book since it was already done with 1 stick prior. Just perfecting something old and not something entirely new that started from scratch


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> not new. Camera movement with an analog stick was already done with the N64 while moving with the Dpad.


The concept of dual control, with one analogue for movement and one for camera control was not.
In fact, they realized how of a PITA it was without it, and instead of not doing anything about it they came up with a solution.
You don't want to see it. And it's in vain if I go with any other example because you will not want to see it either, you are focused in a "if sony made it, it's not introducing something new", while at the same time you consider everything else that is exactly doing the same something new if it was made by another company.

I am starting to think I am wasting my time here.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 19, 2018)

I'd be interested in this but what are the other games.

Well to be fair I'd prob buy it just to store away and stick to my retropi


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> The concept of dual control, with one analogue for movement and one for camera control was not.
> In fact, they realized how of a PITA it was without it, and instead of not doing anything about it they came up with a solution.
> You don't want to see it. And it's in vain if I go with any other example because you will not want to see it either, you are focused in a "if sony made it, it's not introducing something new", while at the same time you consider everything else that is exactly doing the same something new if it was made by another company.
> 
> I am starting to think I am wasting my time here.


Well that is perfecting something old in my eyes but not something entirely new from scratch but let's leave it at that. If that's something entirely new from scratch for you then that is how it is. That's all I can say about it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Well that is perfecting something old in my eyes but not something entirely new from scratch but let's leave it at that. If that's something entirely new from scratch for you then that is how it is. That's all I can say about it


Going off your own logic, we haven't seen any new tech for a few decades


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Going off your own logic, we haven't seen any new tech for a few decades


we did, The Wii U with a portable screen while being a controller  wasn't a thing in gaming prior. That is something recent while being completely new in the console market. That's the thing, I can name perfectly new things with other console manufacturers just fine while I can't think of a thing Sony did.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> They basically stole the playstation idea itself from Nintendo.



What particular part of the idea do you think they stole?

You stole the idea of posting on a message board. Earlier you stole the idea of eating. Can't you do anything original?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> we did, The Wii U with a portable screen while being a controller  wasn't a thing in gaming prior. That is something recent while being completely new in the console market


Yes. The concept of the Wii U tablet as a moving window to be used together with a bigger window (the TV) was a new and interesting concept.
Others mode of usage were not so innovative, pretty much mimicking things already done on the Nintendo DS.

Unfortunately the the window inside window concept failed together with the console, it was not really developed to its whole extent, and only in a few games where it looked more like a tech demo.

I also don't see much innovations in consoles of all brands nowadays.


----------



## Dissaor (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Dual analogue for camera control, is that answer hard to get?



He is gonna ignore everything you'll day, just stop.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes. The concept of the Wii U a tablet as a moving window to be used together with a bigger window (the TV) was a new and interesting concept.
> Others mode of usage were not so innovative, pretty much mimicking things already done on the Nintendo DS.
> 
> Unfortunately the the window inside window concept failed together with the console, it was not really developed to its whole extent, and only in a few games where it looked more like a tech demo.
> ...


They guy asked me to name something entirely new done by a company not done prior on the console market being recent. I named something new, doesn't matter if it failed.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> They guy asked me to name something entirely new done by a company not done prior on the console market being recent. I named something new, doesn't matter if it failed.


A second screen concept? A WIRELESS second screen concept? Definitely not new. Been around for a fair bit. Literally everything we have in modern times is a "perfected" (I can't believe how loosely you use this word) form of prior technology. You acting like Sony is a bane of technology while oh so ignorantly claiming THAT as a new tech is just so bad...


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> A second screen concept? A WIRELESS second screen concept? Definitely not new. Been around for a fair bit.


Okay name me one console that did it prior to the Wii u that did do that and even used it as a second screen ? If you said it was already done on a gaming console then you should name one


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> They guy asked me to name something entirely new done by a company not done prior on the console market. I named something new, doesn't matter if it failed. The thing is I can still name new concepts on consoles while I can't with playstation. It's as simple as that


Yeah, it doesn't matter to me it failed either. I wasn't making a point around it. It is unfortunate.
For me it is a pity it failed, because I wanted games that used it. I haven't seen new ideas from any brand since them, not in the Switch either.
For me that idea was something as interesting and revolutionary as using dual analogues for movement and camera control.


----------



## tiamat999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Great now sony will try to take down romsites rip ppsspp


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, it doesn't matter to me it failed either. I wasn't making a point around it. It is unfortunate.
> For me it is a pity it failed, because I wanted games that used it. I haven't seen new ideas from any brand since them, not in the Switch either.
> For me that idea was something as interesting and revolutionary as using dual analogues for movement and camera control.


Well to be fair, i'm kinda glad Nintendo isn't bringing new ideas to the market with the switch. No need for gimmicky controls that mess up game franchises like starfox.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Analog sticks were already a thing, they just made it popular. Why is it so hard to get that question ? Again bring me something fucking entirely NEW, something that didn't exist prior on a console like being rumble, triggers, memory cards, a home menu and so forth instead of bringing half assed answer like dual analog sticks or dual rumble and stuff like that. Something new please. N64 was launched prior to the dualshock as an example. N64 analog stick was launched 1996 while the dualshock was launched 1997. So def not NEW



Sony had the idea of a 3d games console before everyone else.

Sony saw the value of 3rd party developers before everyone else.

Sony saw the importance of making a console easy to program before everyone else.



sarkwalvein said:


> Yes. The concept of the Wii U tablet as a moving window to be used together with a bigger window (the TV) was a new and interesting concept.



It's just a higher resolution VMU, not brand new. But then nothing ever is.



kumikochan said:


> That's the thing, I can name perfectly new things with other console manufacturers just fine while I can't think of a thing Sony did.



Sounds like bias

All consoles copy, dual analogue controls were around in 1973


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

smf said:


> Sony had the idea of a 3d games console before everyone else.
> 
> Sony saw the value of 3rd party developers before everyone else.
> 
> Sony saw the importance of making a console easy to program before everyone else.


No they did not. Sega 32x was prior to the development of a playstation. Jaguar 64 was also prior to the PlayStation


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Well to be fair, i'm kinda glad Nintendo isn't bringing new ideas to the market with the switch. No need for gimmicky controls that mess up game franchises like starfox.


Yeah, but it was badly implemented and out of place there, in that game.
They should have come up with some other game ideas where it worked better.
I liked how they used it in Nintendoland.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, but it was badly implemented and out of place there, in that game.
> They should have come up with some other game ideas where it worked better.
> I liked how they used it in Nintendoland.


Nintendo land is actually one of the better games of the entire system. I'll acknowledge your point about the dual analog sticks but in my eyes that's the only thing Sony did themselves


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 19, 2018)

FFVII, Wild ARMs make it worth it (I've beaten FFVII about 5 times, and Wild ARMs was a very underrated title).
Add to it the original Ridge Racer and I'm yours.

Jumping Flash is a funky title too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

eyeliner said:


> FFVII, Wild ARMs make it worth it (I've beaten FFVII about 5 times, and Wild ARMs was a very underrated title).
> Add to it the original Ridge Racer and I'm yours.
> 
> Jumping Flash is a funky title too.


Wild Arms is beautiful. It is along my preferred games in the console.
And in Nostalgia value it comes first (well, I got it together with the PS1 back in the day, way before FFVII even existed)

Perhaps the battle system is a bit clunky, and has aged very badly in the graphical department.
But the rest of the game, exploration, and...
The fucking OST... my god, what an OST.

Yes, I think those three games really make it worth it, but I also hope they also include Soul Blade and the 23 or so RPGs I listed before /s.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 19, 2018)

There's WipeOut/WipeOut 2097, Destruction Derby(ies), Kurushi, Twisted Metal / (II is one of my absolute favorites).

The list is immense, really. They will not cater to everyone, even if they try.
This one I'll get, because Nintendo's Minis were a wasted opportunity, they should have put way more games in there.
Sony's asking price is quite fair, for me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

eyeliner said:


> There's WipeOut/WipeOut 2097, Destruction Derby(ies), Kurushi, Twisted Metal / (II is one of my absolute favorites).
> 
> The list is immense, really. They will not cater to everyone, even if they try.
> This one I'll get, because Nintendo's Minis were a wasted opportunity, they should have put way more games in there.
> Sony's asking price is quite fair, for me.


Twisted Metal II, it is so nostalgic. The Ice Cream truck... Yeah, that brings a lot of memories.
Yeah, the list of games is immense.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2018)

Sega Genesis Mini
PS1 Mini

Is this a new trend for non-Nintendo companies to copy? I mean it looks cool, but $100? Really?


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 19, 2018)

Specs should be fun to see, especially the kind of emulator used. it'll be an instabuy from me if it includes chrono cross.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sega Genesis Mini
> PS1 Mini
> 
> Is this a new trend for non-Nintendo companies to copy? I mean it looks cool, but $100? Really?


The Megadrives/Genesis from AtMega/Sega come from ~2009.
In any case, it is a good bandwagon to get into again, after Nintendo copied them and made it popular.


----------



## spkuja (Sep 19, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Just seen this news, how cool!
> 
> Can’t wait to find out the specs!



Not sure if this is what you were after:

*Product Name: *PlayStation®Classic
*Video output:* 720p, 480p
*Audio output:* Linear PCM
*Input/output:* HDMI™ output port
USB port (Micro-B)
Controller port x 2
*Power: *DC 5V / 1.0A
*Maximum rated power: *5W
*External dimensions*
Approx. 149 x 33 x 105mm (5.8 x 1.3 x 4.1 in) (width x height x depth) (excluding controllers)
*Mass*
Console: Approx. 170g (6.0 oz)
Controller: Approx. 140g (4.9 oz)
*Operating temperature: *5℃ to 3


_From the PlayStation Press Email
_
*Edit:* It's just occurred to me you probably meant internal storage etc. I'll leave this here anyway in case anyone is interested. The press email has confirmed that original memory cards won't be compatible with it, so the memory card slots are likely just for show.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> The Megadrives/Genesis from AtMega/Sega come from ~2009.
> In any case, it is a good bandwagon to get into again, after Nintendo copied them and made it popular.



Would be a real shame if it can be modded


----------



## djnate27 (Sep 19, 2018)

Still got my original PSX, so I'm good. Thanks anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2018)

djnate27 said:


> Still got my original PSX, so I'm good. Thanks anyway.



Good luck playing said games on a modern display without it looking like ass.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

spkuja said:


> Not sure if this is what you were after:
> 
> *Product Name: *PlayStation®Classic
> *Video output:* 720p, 480p
> ...


I guess it was something like this:

CPU: generic ARM based Chinese CPU with perhaps 2 cores at 1 GHz.
RAM: probably 1 GB.
GPU: probably some ARM Mali that's not so bad.
Storage: Perhaps 8GB internal NAND or something.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Can't wait for EUROPE version. I have NES and SNES Mini. They are from Europe also. Exciting!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck playing said games on a modern display without it looking like ass.


That's actually not all that difficult.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That's actually not all that difficult.



I suppose, but on the cheap?


----------



## brunocar (Sep 19, 2018)

way to go sony, remove retrocompat from the PS4 and sell it for 100 dollars without analog support or an AC adaptor, fucking dicks.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 19, 2018)

you know the drill scalper will buy every last one and sell it for 3X as much to desperate ppl


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I suppose, but on the cheap?


Not on the PS1 I don't think.. Xbox and DC have cheap cables that work well on modern displays though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Not on the PS1 I don't think.. Xbox and DC have cheap cables that work well on modern displays though.



Eh, I still think they would look bad, even when scaled.


----------



## Krazyeye (Sep 19, 2018)

very curious to see what the specification might be like; hopefully it can be softmodded in the future


----------



## J-Machine (Sep 19, 2018)

5 dollars a game with two controllers uprezzed to 720p and with much less power consumption sounds alright to me.


----------



## JamiePashley (Sep 19, 2018)

brunocar said:


> way to go sony, remove retrocompat from the PS4 and sell it for 100 dollars without analog support or an AC adaptor, fucking dicks.


100% this. The PS4 is capable of playing PSOne games, it just looks like this is why they haven't done it yet. One day maybe...


----------



## brunocar (Sep 19, 2018)

JamiePashley said:


> 100% this. The PS4 is capable of playing PSOne games, it just looks like this is why they haven't done it yet. One day maybe...


every playstation console is able to, even their portables, there is no excuse, more anti consumer bullshit, the day they announced that you'd need to pay for online on PS4 i saw the writing on the wall and switched to PC and now im just standing back and watching in disgust.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 19, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Not as expensive as market value. At least with the SNES classic.



Well that's what I mean. That's too expensive, too. At least, for what you're getting, in my opinion. The classics are great, but the Values are distorted, if not incredibly inflated.


----------



## SonicMC (Sep 19, 2018)

Neat little option for those who don't have or haven't tried ps1 games... However not for me.

Ps1 psn games on ps3 are 6-10$ (not including sales). So to get those games would be 120-200$ on ps3 PSN.

I already have 28 on ps3 PSN. Unless the game list is completely different than the ones I already have. It would be more worth it for me to just buy the rest on ps3 than get a whole new console.

Different than the nes and snes; the PS3 already has HDMI out.

Many Ps3 PSN ps1 games also run on my psp/vita; so portable awesomeness included for me.

The PS3 also plays my ps1 discs; of which I also have around 20 different titles.

I will just be happy with what I have this time round


----------



## HEADBOY (Sep 19, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Very original move, Sony!
> 
> No really, nobody could’ve come up with this
> View attachment 143750
> ...



To be fair, it's honestly no different from the Plug n Play games we got a decade prior. Everyone was making them, heck my family honestly had a couple of the Namco toys. We all ate it up just like how people are eating up the Classic Mini craze (Myself included, I have an NES CLASSIC with hakchi2).


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Wow, even the stock image of "disembodied hand holding small system" is just a Nintendo knockoff. Way to be original, Sony.
> 
> And yet everyone is cheering them on. The PlayStation love circlejerk continues...


But sega have been doing mini consoles long before ninty, so ninty copied them! But nobody cares because it is nintendo, their god and saviour.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 19, 2018)

PS2 Classic when? Honestly I'm all for them making these classic consoles again, no need to spend ridiculous amounts of money on the originals for either a console that's having problems due to it's age, controllers that aren't tight, and games that emulators may not be able to fully emulate!

So these classic consoles are a god send, especially if they make a N64 and GameCube Mini XD I'd probably die for the GC one.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 19, 2018)

I really hope they will include FF tactics and the emulation better be good! I really miss the crisp sound effects of FF tactics which cannot be emulated properly by emulators


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 19, 2018)

The only way I'd buy this is if we can hook a third party controller to it, and hack it eventually and put my own games on there. I never really liked those games and doubt the other 17 are anything I like either.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 19, 2018)

One can only wonder: How well will this work out? Considering the AtGames Genesis consoles were a disaster, let's hope Sony isn't having AtGames develop this. Other than that, I'm actually pretty excited for the PlayStation Classic. That's a steep price tag for PlayStation games though.
Hakchi2 for PlayStation Classic when?


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 19, 2018)

No metal gear solid?  ..


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 19, 2018)

i wonder why not use analog controllers, this makes alot of games much easier to play, srs dpad only mode is just sad.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> But sega have been doing mini consoles long before ninty, so ninty copied them! But nobody cares because it is nintendo, their god and saviour.


sega has been licensing mini consoles not making them, all the mini emulator boxes are all licensed and awful.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> sega has been licensing mini consoles not making them, all the mini emulator boxes are all licensed and awful.


Exactly like Nintendo. They didn't develop the NES Mini hardware nor software.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Exactly like Nintendo. They didn't develop the NES Mini hardware nor software.


all i see is nintendo developement and nintendo simbols on all the boxes, on sega consoles you would see other company's names like at games and such.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 19, 2018)

The Vita TV was also $100 when it launched. That thing can play PS1, PSP, and PS Vita games. 

$100 is a bit too much for this. If it was closer to $50, I think they could sell a ridiculous amount.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 19, 2018)

Prans said:


> Each unit will come bundled with an HDMI cable, a USB cable,



just a usb cable? not a charger? do they expect you to power it via a phone charger you already have? if so, can't wait for all the people frying their psx classic with samsung quick chargers, just like their dual shock 4's.



invaderyoyo said:


> $100 is a bit too much for this. If it was closer to $50, I think they could sell a ridiculous amount.



I said much the same about nes classics at $60, and it wasn't until the next august I ever saw any of those in the wild. *shrug* I've just stuck with my retro pi.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 19, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> The Megadrives/Genesis from AtMega/Sega come from ~2009.
> In any case, it is a good bandwagon to get into again, after Nintendo copied them and made it popular.


AtGames Genesis/Megadrive were not reissues of the original design. Just like Game &Watch mini classics from 1998 if you will.


----------



## nando (Sep 19, 2018)

so the game retail cycle basically goes. port old games to new console, remaster ported games in hd to newer console, repackage old games in "retro" package


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 19, 2018)

It's just not the same.


----------



## xskibbles (Sep 19, 2018)

Wish they would stop with this classic console stuff and just add the games to there current gen console .


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 19, 2018)

can't wait


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 19, 2018)

Rubbish, a used ps3 for cheaper can do all of that and more.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> It's just not the same.



Emulation never is.


----------



## Quisetell (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> we did, The Wii U with a portable screen while being a controller  wasn't a thing in gaming prior. That is something recent while being completely new in the console market. That's the thing, I can name perfectly new things with other console manufacturers just fine while I can't think of a thing Sony did.


I mean if we wanna go that route, Remote Play between the PSP and PS3 accomplishes exactly that in 2006, 6 years before the Wii U even came out.


----------



## kingtut (Sep 19, 2018)

Sigh, I just want to play ps1 games on ps4 with HD support (like ps2 games on ps4) is that too much to ask? 

Also apparently castlevania symphony of the night might come to ps4. At this point all I need is: 

-Brave fencer Musashi
-Ape Escape
-Toomba
-Wild Arms
-Klonoa

And I am good


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 19, 2018)

MarQuiseGregoryD said:


> I mean if we wanna go that route, Remote Play between the PSP and PS3 accomplishes exactly that in 2006, 6 years before the Wii U even came out.


Sorta but I meant more like a secondary screen like using it as a map and such. But ey you found something Sony did entirely new wich was my original question and that is remote play. Forgot about that so glad that somebody could answer my question


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Sorta but I meant more like a secondary screen like using it as a map and such. But ey you found something Sony did entirely new wich was my original question and that is remote play. Forgot about that so glad that somebody could answer my question


I think the PS1 controller was also the first one with actual handles. Pretty much everybody copied that afterwards.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I think the PS1 controller was also the first one with actual handles. Pretty much everybody copied that afterwards.


n64 controller had 3 handles wich no human can gab all at once  it was i think a mix of a joystick and a snes controller, whatever it was it was an abomination


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> n64 controller had 3 handles wich no human can gab all at once  it was i think a mix of a joystick and a snes controller, whatever it was it was an abomination


Yeah, that's true, I guess that one brought handles galore... but it came later.


----------



## l13f4k3 (Sep 19, 2018)

100 bucks!? Polimega is looking cheap now :v


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The out-of-the-box config isn't important. I think the bigger concern for scum like us is whether it will support a Dualshock after you hack it and put CTR on it.


I really really like where your head's at.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> n64 controller had 3 handles wich no human can gab all at once  it was i think a mix of a joystick and a snes controller, whatever it was it was an abomination


The PlayStation released before the N64.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 19, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> As long as it got Mega Man 8



Me too and if it doesn't then that's ok. Someone might hack it and Mega Man 8 can be playable!


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 19, 2018)

My first console that was mine exclusively. I'll probably pick one up after they're out for a while, assuming they don't make the mistake of making this a limited edition release.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> I think the PS1 controller was also the first one with actual handles. Pretty much everybody copied that afterwards.



Well, not exactly.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, not exactly.


I guess this also applies, and this is a standard controller that came with the console.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 19, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Me too and if it doesn't then that's ok. Someone might hack it and Mega Man 8 can be playable!


I was joking :V


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Why did I love my Genesis so much? I don't know anymore.

_It was a PAL Megadrive, actually._
Who cares?
_Sonic ran slowly, he gotta go fast!_
Fuck you.

I mean, really... right now I am not so sure what I found so appealing of that console when I was a kid.

Oh wait, off topic as fuck.


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> No they did not. Sega 32x was prior to the development of a playstation. Jaguar 64 was also prior to the PlayStation



Both of those were started after PlayStation development started.

32x was released around the same time as the PlayStation & there is no way it was in development as long.

Jaguar was released before it worked properly. Sony waited until they could get the price down and launch a working product. Sony did some relatively major last minute changes to the GPU to get the performance up, they dumped the previous revision into the arcade. Where the GPU will only ever run 1 game, rather than screwing over their entire generation of consoles like Atari did. Jack Tramiel used to pull the same shit when he worked at commodore.


----------



## depaul (Sep 19, 2018)

And if Sony engineers could omit original PSX loading times that console would be the console of my dreams.
Also Sony please add a Resident Evil or Dino Crisis game to the collection!


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 19, 2018)

It's super cute and smol, I guess.  Honestly, better off buying a PS2...


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 19, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> It's super cute and smol, I guess.  Honestly, better off buying a PS2...


or a ps3 really lol it can play all ps1 discs ashwell.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 19, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> or a ps3 really lol it can play all ps1 discs ashwell.


But then you'd need to buy the rather rare George Foreman grill PS3.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Sep 19, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, not exactly.


Idk man. Can you really call those handles?


----------



## zfreeman (Sep 19, 2018)

depaul said:


> And if Sony engineers could omit original PSX loading times that console would be the console of my dreams.
> Also Sony please add a Resident Evil or Dino Crisis game to the collection!


This is an alpha/beta test of CD vs SD test from a few years ago.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 19, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> But then you'd need to buy the rather rare George Foreman grill PS3.


All PS3s play PS1 originals (and digital versions of whatever origin), only some Fats play PS2 originals/isos (and only a subset of them play them accurately (and none of those are quieter and more power efficient than an actual PS2))


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 19, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> All PS3s play PS1 originals (and digital versions of whatever origin), only some Fats play PS2 originals/isos (and only a subset of them play them accurately (and none of those are quieter and more power efficient than an actual PS2))


And all PS4s play Blurays.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 19, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> But then you'd need to buy the rather rare George Foreman grill PS3.


no, all ps3 models play ps1 discs, but only fat ps3 play ps1 and ps2 discs.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 19, 2018)

invaderyoyo said:


> Idk man. Can you really call those handles?



Yes, if you ever get a chance to try the NES MAX, definitely don't pass it up. Except for the quirky slidey-pad instead of a conventional Nintendo d-pad, that thing it THE superior controller for Famicom/NES. (the slidey-pad ruins what could've been) I've got a Hudson Joycard made for Famicom which also has turbo settings like the NES MAX, but ergonomically it's the same as the original Fami/Nes controller. For ergos, the NES MAX is awesome. It may look like they're a little short, but since there are ridges on the inside and outside for grip, those 'handles' work fine. The slidey-pad is horrible, but NES MAX is just one of those things that could have been really perfect, but instead was aaaalmost there. If it only had a standard D-pad, it would be the stuff of legend. Anyway, my point was just that the idea was already in practice before the PS controller came along.


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 19, 2018)

Thats a steep price in my opinion :o


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 19, 2018)

just noticed this does not have dual shock..... and a 100 bucks is not my cup of tea....


----------



## smf (Sep 19, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> All PS3s play PS1 originals (and digital versions of whatever origin), only some Fats play PS2 originals/isos (and only a subset of them play them accurately (and none of those are quieter and more power efficient than an actual PS2))



The PS1 is pure software emulated on the PS3.

The PS2 emulates the PS1 GPU on the EE+GS, the IOP runs the game but on deckard consoles that is emulated.

Burning CD's and playing them on a modded PS1 or a blue or green debug is the one true way


----------



## Purplstuph (Sep 20, 2018)

that price tag leaves a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm ready for Ultimate Battle 22 Tobal no.1


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 20, 2018)

This is called milking.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 20, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> But sega have been doing mini consoles long before ninty, so ninty copied them! But nobody cares because it is nintendo, their god and saviour.


You're not wrong. It's nothing new by any means, "plug and play" consoles have been around for eons.

But Sega's were outsourced and of cheap quality. Similar goes for the various Atari models.
Nintendo's handling of their own seems to have been what sparked everyone else to make their own similar, probably higher quality, miniature ROM machines - NES/SNES, Neo Geo, that C64 one, and now the PlayStation.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 20, 2018)

I've got nothing but mean, cynical, realistic things to say so I'll hold my tongue.

All I'm saying is it better have Tenchu and Parasite Eve or you're kond-of kidding yourself.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Sep 20, 2018)

Who is willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that this thing gets cracked in a month or less. And all you would need is a exturnal Hdd and a OTG adaptor to get all the ps1 games on there plus other systems.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 20, 2018)

When a limited emulator costs 100 bucks and they ask you to buy a power cable with it.
*claps* Scalping like Nintendo did with 3DS XL~

Just get a raspberry pi


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 20, 2018)

smf said:


> Both of those were started after PlayStation development started.
> 
> 32x was released around the same time as the PlayStation & there is no way it was in development as long.
> 
> Jaguar was released before it worked properly. Sony waited until they could get the price down and launch a working product. Sony did some relatively major last minute changes to the GPU to get the performance up, they dumped the previous revision into the arcade. Where the GPU will only ever run 1 game, rather than screwing over their entire generation of consoles like Atari did. Jack Tramiel used to pull the same shit when he worked at commodore.


Are you kidding me ? Do you even Know how development works ? The jaguar came out  a year prior to the PlayStation so ofcourse it was in development way before the playstation. Lmao claims the psx was in development prior to a console that came out way before.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 20, 2018)

Id rather own a ps1 and burn cd's if i wanted to play games i dont own. Every ps1 can boot a burn with the disc swap trick.
Cool for collectors i suppose.
Wouldn't ib be kick ass if it actually read cds? 
Those ps1 games are gonna look like shit on a 1080p/4k tv. early 3d games dont age well. When played on a modern display its even worse. They better add good crt emulation. The crt rounds out all the sharp edges and smooths the pixelated sprites.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 20, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Id rather own a ps1 and burn cd's if i wanted to play games i dont own. Every ps1 can boot a burn with the disc swap trick.
> Cool for collectors i suppose.
> Wouldn't ib be kick ass if it actually read cds?
> Those ps1 games are gonna look like shit on a 1080p/4k tv. early 3d games dont age well. When played on a modern display its even worse. They better add good crt emulation. The crt rounds out all the sharp edges and smooths the pixelated sprites.


Disc swapping is tedious and I despise CD lenses. At that point you may as well just emulate.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Disc swapping is tedious and I despise CD lenses. At that point you may as well just emulate.


Yeah cd lasers do suck. I tend to have multiples of my consoles for that reason. My original gamecube laser is gone. glad i had 4 gamecubes lol. Long live carts lol


----------



## RayPanimals (Sep 20, 2018)

Hopefully we will have the ability to mod these and add more games or wireless controllers.


----------



## tranceology3 (Sep 20, 2018)

It is cool that console makers are bringing back classic systems with installed games - a very simple way to bring back retro gaming. However, why won't any console maker just take it to the next level and release hardware that is capable of emulating their games like PC emulators do, with super nice anti-aliasing, shaders, all the enhancements, etc. I am not an expert with emulators, but since these companies designed the systems from scratch, don't they have way more resources to work with to optimize a kick ass emulator? Then why not just resell some of these games as emulated remastered for $20. Once the emulator is done, they can just resell their whole library again. I mean technically they are already emulating them in these classic systems, but at their normal resolution - which is fine for people that want the classic look, but it would be interesting to see how well an upgraded licensed emulator would do on the market. Those PS1 games are just so damn painful on the eyes, especially on an HDTV, playing on a 480i CRT back in the 90s wasn't that noticeable though.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 20, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Are you kidding me ? Do you even Know how development works ? The jaguar came out  a year prior to the PlayStation so ofcourse it was in development way before the playstation. Lmao claims the psx was in development prior to a console that came out way before.




If you include the time Sony and Nintendo spent developing the Play Station / SNES-CD together, then development of the Playstation began in 1986. When Nintendo cancelled the deal Sony had a lot of the work done, but had to redesign as an independent product completely separate from SNES architecture. Technically, you're both correct, depending on how you want to look at it.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Sep 20, 2018)

Vita TV can play PSone games. I wonder if it's just a Vita TV inside.


----------



## smf (Sep 20, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Are you kidding me ? Do you even Know how development works ? The jaguar came out  a year prior to the PlayStation so ofcourse it was in development way before the playstation. Lmao claims the psx was in development prior to a console that came out way before.



We know that the CPU in the 360 was a result of a design Sony asked IBM to build for the PS3 & yet the 360 came out a year before the PS3.

Either your logic doesn't hold up, or Microsoft had a time machine.


----------



## Zonark (Sep 20, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Yeah I thought that, the lack of analog is a MASSIVE oversight, or a marketing ploy to bring out another set of DS controllers for more of your hard earned...


I bet they have Bluetooth on this though. At least they better...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2018)

smf said:


> I know how development works, your conclusion is provably flawed.
> 
> We know the PS3 started development before the Xbox 360, because Microsoft went to IBM and asked for the same CPU they were developing for Sony (in cooperation with Toshiba and Sony).
> 
> ...


I don't think SONY introduced 3D to consoles, but they made it to be the main focus on consoles.
(i.e. some way of 3D graphics was already there somewhat barebone in some Sega Genesis games, but it never was the focal point of the console)

Anyway, it was coming, if SONY hadn't made it the main focus, it would have been Nintendo, they were into talks with SGI about it since 1992 IIRC.
So probably Nintendo was the one that started developing the "first console fully focused on 3D"... Or better said it wasn't Nintendo, it was SGI, and it wanted to sell the concept to either SEGA or NINTENDO back then.

You can easily see that the 32X is a desperate move and more than an afterthought, and SEGA with the Saturn wasn't really thinking of 3D as the main mode of operation for the console, powering it up for 3D was also kind of an afterthought after getting to know what SONY was planning to put out.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 20, 2018)

Zonark said:


> I bet they have Bluetooth on this though. At least they better...



I would have hoped so, but it’s not “”authentic”” to NOT have cables to accidentally snag on your leg and drag the shiny new unit to the ground in about a thousand pieces.


----------



## smf (Sep 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't think SONY introduced 3D to consoles, but they made it to be the main focus on consoles.
> (i.e. some way of 3D graphics was already there somewhat barebone in some Sega Genesis games, but it never was the focal point of the console)



3d in games goes back earlier than the megadrive, but it was mostly software driven.

Sony were already working on 3d for their real time video effects system called System G. It's not as famous as the systems from Quantel and doesn't seem to have made it out of Japan.

If anything 3do/jaguar & playstation were all conceived independently around the same time in 1991. It's just that 3do & jaguar rushed to market with more expensive or broken products.



sarkwalvein said:


> it would have been Nintendo, they were into talks with SGI about it since 1992 IIRC.



1993, SGI had tried to sell it to Sega but they were already working on Saturn. Nintendo didn't have anything and so they jumped at it.



sarkwalvein said:


> You can easily see that the 32X is a desperate move and more than an afterthought, and SEGA with the Saturn wasn't really thinking of 3D as the main mode of operation for the console, powering it up for 3D was also kind of an afterthought after getting to know what SONY was planning to put out.



Sega have also publicly stated that the Saturn wasn't designed for 3d.


----------



## WildDog (Sep 20, 2018)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> When a limited emulator costs 100 bucks and they ask you to buy a power cable with it.
> *claps* Scalping like Nintendo did with 3DS XL~
> 
> Just get a raspberry pi


The thing is that limited emulator most likely will be hacked to play more games or even other system.. Take a look at the Nintendo minis.
Down the road a Pi3b or Plus are more expensive,  once you build the thing to play games... Plus if you play for a long time, you will get the red temperature icon...  UNLESS you get a heatsink and a fan (plus the case that supports them), so more $$$$$


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 20, 2018)

smf said:


> We know that the CPU in the 360 was a result of a design Sony asked IBM to build for the PS3 & yet the 360 came out a year before the PS3.
> 
> Either your logic doesn't hold up, or Microsoft had a time machine.


It's not about Microsoft tho. Your logic that Sony came out with 3D first is bullshit logic since there have been consoles before that did it. Even the Commodore 128 did it wich was considered the same as a console in Europe. The jaguar did it before, the 32X did it before. Even the Vectrex did it before and was considered 3D. If you're talking about polygon 3d then the Jaguar did it before and so did the 32x. Let me use your own shitty logic against you. Philips was working aside Sony with Nintendo but the CD-I came out in 1991 so they were even WAAAAAAAAAAAY before the PlayStation. Even the 3DO was a year prior to the PlayStation and was in development for a long time. No your statement that the playstation was first is bullshit, sorry to break it to you


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 20, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It's not about Microsoft tho. Your logic that Sony came out with 3D first is bullshit logic since there have been consoles before that did it. Even the Commodore 128 did it wich was considered the same as a console in Europe.


Hey, my C64 did it... even if it was like 1FPS, I played Castle Master there.
Please, don't belittle the mighty C64!
(it was a "computer" really)

PS: Say what you will, but back in the day when I had a C64 and a PC/80286, I used both of them to play games (and make little BASIC and ASM programs), so for me they both quite much are the same, be it a "computer" or a "console". I played lots of games on my PC back then actually.


----------



## pasc (Sep 20, 2018)

"Best friend"


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hey, my C64 did it... even if it was like 1FPS, I played Castle Master there.
> Please, don't belittle the mighty C64!
> (it was a "computer" really)
> 
> PS: Say what you will, but back in the day when I had a C64 and a PC/80286, I used both of them to play games (and make little BASIC and ASM programs), so for me they both quite much are the same, be it a "computer" or a "console". I played lots of games on my PC back then actually.


Yeah was one of my favorite systems of all time. Gremlins I used to play a ton because was so addicted to the movie so ended up playing the game over and over as a little kid


----------



## bandithedoge (Sep 20, 2018)

Now wait until the thing gets released and hacked, just like Nintendo's classics...


----------



## smf (Sep 20, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It's not about Microsoft tho.



What because it makes your argument look retarded?



kumikochan said:


> Your logic that Sony came out with 3D first is bullshit logic since there have been consoles before that did it. Even the Commodore 128 did it wich was considered the same as a console in Europe.



If you're going to double down with the bullshit then at least get your facts right, the commodore 128 wasn't considered a console in europe.

But the commodore 128 didn't have any 3d hardware, so it's not a 3d computer.



kumikochan said:


> The jaguar did it before, the 32X did it before. Even the Vectrex did it before and was considered 3D. If you're talking about polygon 3d then the Jaguar did it before and so did the 32x. Let me use your own shitty logic against you.



Both the Jaguar and 32X had less development time. Maybe an analogy that your mind can cope with. Imagine you walk to work, you leave at 8am and arrive at 9am. A coworker lives closer, they leave home at 8:30am and arrive at 8:50am. By your fucked up logic they left before you because they arrived first.



kumikochan said:


> Philips was working aside Sony with Nintendo but the CD-I came out in 1991 so they were even WAAAAAAAAAAAY before the PlayStation.



So, CD-I has no 3d hardware either.



kumikochan said:


> Even the 3DO was a year prior to the PlayStation and was in development for a long time.



3do company was started in 1991. Sony were already working on the PlayStation in 1991.

3do was expensive & slow, it's much quicker to come out with an inferior product.



kumikochan said:


> No your statement that the playstation was first is bullshit, sorry to break it to you



I hate to break it to you, but you have not provided any evidence to support your argument. All you've done is make yourself look unaware of the concept of time.



sarkwalvein said:


> Hey, my C64 did it... even if it was like 1FPS, I played Castle Master there.



The c64 still rocks, but it's not suited for 3d because it wasn't designed for 3d. Although some games were able to fake the appearance of 3d.

I probably should have been clearer, but I thought it was obvious that I meant texture mapped and lit 3d in hardware.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 20, 2018)

smf said:


> What because it makes your argument look retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jezus Christ you already lost the conversation a long time ago. The 32x did polygon 3D graphics, the CD-I had some polygon 3d games ( Came out 1991 way BEFORE THE PSX).
You're point is 3d graphics wich means POLYGONS and all those consoles did polygon 3d graphics WAY BEFORE the psx. You lost the discussion.  How long was the jaguar in development  ???? You don't know that, you're just pulling shit out of your arse. It's YOUR claim and not a fact that the jaguar was not as long in development and the PSX was in development way before even the 3D thing.
Bring me hard facts and proof of your claims. I do bring facts to the table and provide you consoleS that launched years earlier then the PSX supporting REAL 3D graphics, those are facts and not something I just claim without proof to back it up. Bring me evidence that the playstation already developed 3D way before those other manufacturers like Sega, 3DO, Atari instead of just claiming it did wich I can't go on. I need hard facts and proofs of those claims. According to your logic the N64 would be the same as the PSX since they worked together and it was a joined effort with Sony and Nintendo so according to your own logic N64 would also be the first that did 3D wich it didn't. It came out in 1996, while the PSX in 1995 and the Jaguar in 1993 and the 32X in 1994 and the Saturn in 1994. So no SEGA and ATARI were before Sony those are facts that you can look up. Where is yours ? Provide me proof that SEGA didn't put any development time in the Saturn and so didn't Atari in the Jaguar that came out 2 years prior the psx especially regarding to 3D. To my knowing SEGA was already experimenting with 3D WAY before Sony even did seeing you had SONIC 3D blast. See I provide hard facts that you can look up. You just make claims.
A 3D game that also released on the mega CD in 1991  Looks pretty 3D to me so no Sony didn't bring 3D first to the console market.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 20, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Emulation never is.


I mean that Nintendo has hit a gold mine, because the kids growing up with all the old games want to show them to their kids now, they are the adults of today. However, PlayStation walks the line of old and new generations of gamers, and may appeal only to a limited market as a result. But yeah, I see what you're saying as well (:


----------



## WildDog (Sep 20, 2018)

I just realized something, the control is the original one, not the dual shock...  So i means two things A)They will se a DS one for extra B)The list of games will be somewhat limited since some games do need the right stick..


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2018)

WildDog said:


> I just realized something, the control is the original one, not the dual shock...  So i means two things A)They will se a DS one for extra B)The list of games will be somewhat limited since some games do need the right stick..



I assume none of the games included will require analog sticks.


----------



## WildDog (Sep 21, 2018)

TRWOV said:


> I assume none of the games included will require analog sticks.


Most likely, but that means that a good bunch of games can be ruled out.


----------



## smf (Sep 21, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Jezus Christ you already lost the conversation a long time ago.



You appear to be deluded about what the conversation is, as well as common concepts of time. Please give it up before you make yourself look even dumber.

Maybe the problem is that you're having trouble reading, I'll see what I can do.



kumikochan said:


> Jezus Christ you already lost the conversation a long time ago. The 32x did polygon 3D graphics, the CD-I had some polygon 3d games ( Came out 1991 way BEFORE THE PSX).



*The CD-I didn't have 3d hardware.*

*The 32x was conceived and shipped in 1994, way after the PlayStation hardware was designed.*



kumikochan said:


> You're point is 3d graphics wich means POLYGONS and all those consoles did polygon 3d graphics WAY BEFORE the psx. You lost the discussion.



*We're obviously talking texture mapped 3d graphics in hardware. *



kumikochan said:


> How long was the jaguar in development  ???? You don't know that, you're just pulling shit out of your arse.



*I do know, I told you already.*



kumikochan said:


> It's YOUR claim and not a fact that the jaguar was not as long in development and the PSX was in development way before even the 3D thing.



*It is a well documented fact. Jaguar went for a less powerful design and didn't wait to fix the issues because they were running out of cash. Sony had more cash and could afford to wait until it was ready to ship.

Jaguar wasn't originally intended for texture mapping & it's very much crippled. They started on a Jaguar 2 but it was too late as Atari ran out of money
*
*"The replacement for Tom was fabricated and worked, it was called Oberon. The blitter was upgraded to a full triangle engine, and on-chip texture caches were added. It did anti-aliased texturing at full bus speed (i.e. same fill rate as Gouraud shading on Tom) and looked gorgeous. The companion chip, called Titania, which was Jerry plus another GPU with cache to act as CPU was never fabricated."*



kumikochan said:


> I do bring facts to the table and provide you consoleS that launched years earlier then the PSX supporting REAL 3D graphics, those are facts and not something I just claim without proof to back it up.



*I never once claimed that PlayStation was the first to launch, your weak argument relies on something irrelevant to the discussion.*



kumikochan said:


> Bring me evidence that the playstation already developed 3D way before those other manufacturers like Sega, 3DO, Atari instead of just claiming it did wich I can't go on.


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Saturn#Development*



kumikochan said:


> According to your logic the N64 would be the same as the PSX since they worked together and it was a joined effort with Sony and Nintendo so according to your own logic N64 would also be the first that did 3D wich it didn't.



*Wow, just wow. You build the straw man & you knock it down. It makes no sense of course.*



kumikochan said:


> It came out in 1996, while the PSX in 1995 and the Jaguar in 1993 and the 32X in 1994 and the Saturn in 1994. So no SEGA and ATARI were before Sony those are facts that you can look up.



*Your facts are again irrelevant to the discussion. I'm getting bored with your lack of originality.*



kumikochan said:


> Provide me proof that SEGA didn't put any development time in the Saturn



*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Saturn#Development*



kumikochan said:


> To my knowing SEGA was already experimenting with 3D WAY before Sony even did seeing you had SONIC 3D blast.



*I look forward to you showing me where Sonic 3d changes the camera angles, some form of perspective etc? You can't of course because it's just a tile and sprite engine.*

*You do understand we're talking hardware texture mapped 3d and not some simple isometric view? Is that why you're so confused?*



kumikochan said:


> See I provide hard facts that you can look up. You just make claims.
> A 3D game that also released on the mega CD in 1991  Looks pretty 3D to me so no Sony didn't bring 3D first to the console market.




*Of course if you misunderstand my point on purpose and then disagree with the misunderstanding then you might delude yourself into thinking you have a point.

Starblade was released for megacd in 1994, after PlayStation had been in development for years. The game runs on rails, you can't move the camera. It essentially streams the background in from cd.

Sega Saturn was going to be another tile and sprite engine, until the PlayStation dev kits started turning up at game developers. Fact, end of.

I'll leave you with the amazing games on the Jaguar, some 2d games, some flat shaded  games and some nice doom clones. It's a good job Sony didn't copy Jaguar, it would have been crap.

*

*Now stop with the trolling*


----------



## nonamejohn (Sep 21, 2018)

Pre-ordered through Best Buy, hope it is hackable.


----------



## smf (Sep 21, 2018)

nonamejohn said:


> Pre-ordered through Best Buy, hope it is hackable.



I pre-ordered it through amazon, I hope so too.. I can't imagine Sony will make it as easy as Nintendo though.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 21, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> [...] people will pay whatever...



Not really worth it IMO.

Even if it's "CD based emulation", I'd say _ISO_ based emulation actually. And without analog sticks is not for me... NEXT!


----------



## Crazystato (Sep 21, 2018)

Destruction derby 2 and MGS and I'm there


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 21, 2018)

What a piece of shit! Oh God damn it, I missed the preorders on Amazon.


----------



## smf (Sep 21, 2018)

CMDreamer said:


> And without analog sticks is not for me... NEXT!



Well they'd charge you more for it and I have enough ps3/ps4 controllers.


----------



## huntertron1 (Sep 21, 2018)

i have no clue if anyone said this yet, but i guess this is the mini console wars is on the horizon


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 21, 2018)

smf said:


> You appear to be deluded about what the conversation is, as well as common concepts of time. Please give it up before you make yourself look even dumber.
> 
> Maybe the problem is that you're having trouble reading, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> ...



First off, Childish behaviour with caps big fonts and colours. So i'm gonna call you kid from now on.
Secondly I asked for PROOF of your claim wich you still haven't given me. I asked you multiple times now and still haven't provided me with anything of your claim that Playstation had that idea first of a 3D console wich is TOTAL BULLSHIT. If you want to make claims then atleast back it up with proof and facts you little kid. Your claim is and let me copy paste it again* '' Sony had the idea of a 3d games console before everyone else. ''*
Now where is proof to back that up ????????????? I'm still waiting !!!!!!!!
You keep changing what you said. First it was normal 3D and now it suddenly turned to that the camera must turn and can't be fixed ???
Well let me teach you how 3D works you little kid. 3D means 3 DIMENSIONAL. From a certain angle you can seeeeeeeeeeeee 3 Dimensional. The games i listed are with a fixed camera true that but you can see the objects in front of you from 3 dimensions !!!!!
So why the sudden change of your statement constantly.
Is it because you loose the argument every single time that you feel the need to change your statement kid ?
I showed you that consoles did 3D way before the playstation was even a thing. Fuck off with that the playstation was in development longer wich is not relevant. Since it was in development to combat the MEGA CD and had NOTHING to do with 3D at the beginning so your nonsense that they were planning to 3D for much longer period is utter nonsense plus i asked you multiple times to back that up with proof and facts wich you still haven't provided me.
So let me ask you again, where is your proof ?????????????????????????
Please answer in a normal way instead of acting like a childish little kid by using caps, big fonts and colours taking almost up the entire page.
So where is your proof of your claims ??????????? Give it plssssssssss.
oh look a Sega genesis game where you can see the objects in 3 dimensions. I wonder what that is called ????????????????
So again your claim '' Sony had the idea of a 3d games console before everyone else. '' now please back that claim up. ? instead of constantly strafing away from your original claim wich i constantly asked proof of


----------



## K3N1 (Sep 21, 2018)

And once it gets hacked people will  buy it for 150 once it ends production it'll cost as much as a ps4.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 21, 2018)

Sony will make a PS One Classic for DualShock games. It makes sense.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> @Trash_Bandatcoot its a trend people are buying into, why not jump on this bandwagon while there is money to be made and gain their market share.
> 
> Sometimes it’s a show of force, and a statement that another company will not dominate 100% of that niche.


Right on. People keep bringing up that Nintendo began the trend but it was SEGA (and published by the shitty AtGames) with the SEGA Mega Drive.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bandithedoge said:


> Now wait until the thing gets released and hacked, just like Nintendo's classics...


It's probably a PSTV under the shell.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thing is already up for pre-order and we don't even know what the full list is. 

I don't understand why they didn't announce the full list at reveal.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 22, 2018)

I'll probably get it.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 22, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Right on. People keep bringing up that Nintendo began the trend but it was SEGA (and published by the shitty AtGames) with the SEGA Mega Drive.



The concept goes back much further, not even including the pirated NES games we had the plug and play systems with Atari 2600, etc.



megabug7 said:


> Thing is already up for pre-order and we don't even know what the full list is.
> 
> I don't understand why they didn't announce the full list at reveal.



Because people are pre-ordering it anyway.

Wouldn’t surprise me if they’re either still working on the full list or concerned about what people think of it.


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 22, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Because people are pre-ordering it anyway.
> 
> Wouldn’t surprise me if they’re either still working on the full list or concerned about what people think of it.



And depending on the full list people might cancel their pre-order.
Personally I wouldn't want to pre-order it if I can get the majority of titles on PSN
And considering 4 out of the 5 that they did reveal are on PSN


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 22, 2018)

megabug7 said:


> And depending on the full list people might cancel their pre-order.
> Personally I wouldn't want to pre-order it if I can get the majority of titles on PSN
> And considering 4 out of the 5 that they did reveal are on PSN



Depends, they could be betting on people not cancelling either out of laziness or difficulty (particularly places which take the funds in advance or require you to contact them). 

They may also be hoping that retailers use the pre-orders to make their store orders, so even if a percentage cancel they may still hope to take more orders than they otherwise would.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 25, 2018)

huntertron1 said:


> i have no clue if anyone said this yet, but i guess this is the mini console wars is on the horizon



Not really. There are not that many consoles worth to be "minified". It's more like an old memories "bonanza".


----------

